# انا ادرس في امريكا ومتحير بين تخصصين ارجو منكم المشوره والمساعده



## الزعيم زعيم (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذي مشاركتي الاول في الملتقى فارجو منكم المساعده 
انا طالب ادرس في امريكا وبعد كم شهر باخلص اللغه وادخل في التخصص طبعا انا اريد وارغب في دراسه الهندسه الصناعيه ولكن هنالك تخصاصت في الهندسه الصناعيه وهي
Manufacturing Engineering 
Industrial Engineering Technology
Industrial Engineering
ولا اعرف اي التخصص الذي يكون فيها مجالها واسع بمعنى يكون فيها ماستر ويكون فيها مستقبل من حيث الشركات خاصه في السعوديه 
علما ان السعوديه انضمة مخرا الى منظمة التجاره العالمية بحيث انه سوف يكون مجال واسع في دخول الشركات العالميه وارجو منكم مساعدتي بما انكم مهندسين وعندكم خبره في الهندسه الصناعيه
وجزاكم الله الف خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد مرسى السعيد (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى و حبيبى ادخل القسم الذى تحبه وليس الذى به مغريات لان رزقك ستجده ولو لمم تتعلم قط


----------



## bazliahmad (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الزعيم ... السلام عليكم .... لقد تحدثت عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية وفروعها كمشاركة في موضوع "الطريقة المثلى لاختيار التخصص" في منتدى الطلبة السعوديين في بريطانيا على هذا الرابط
ارجوا لك التوفيق
http://www.saudistudents.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19447
اقرا المشاركات المسجلة بأسمي bazliahmad م/أحمد البذلي

* ملاحظة لقد عملت ملف اكسل يحتوي على جميع الجامعات الموصى بها في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية لدرجة الماجستير في امريكا مع ذكر الولاية والمدينة ورابط الجامعة على الانترنت ومرتبة الجامعة في التصنيف العالمي ومتوسط ايجار الغرف وتصنيف المدينة من حيث معدل الجريمة في امريكا . ارجوا مراسلتي على الخاص حتى يمكنني ارسالة لك


----------



## الزعيم زعيم (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي احمد .........السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس والمبدع والموهوب / احمد مهما تكلمت وشكرتك ما وفيت حقك لقد قريت مشاركتك في منتدى الطلبه السعودين في بريطانيا وكنت الصراحه مبدع جدا جدا في المشاركات في المنتدى وخاصه في الرد على مشاركات الطلاب التي تتعلق في الهندسه واعجبتني جرائتك في النصح وخاصه انك تدرس حاسب الالي وكنت تنصح المشاركين في عدم الدخول في التخصص لانه هنالك طفره في التخصص
واعجبتني ايضا في تفصيل كل تخصص وخاصه الهندسة الصناعيه فيا اخي اشكرك جزير الشكر 
وما اقول لك الا الله يوفقك ويسهل دربك في الدنيا والاخره ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك.........
ولو تكرمت يا المهندس / احمد ممكن تعطينا *****ك يمكن يوم احتاج نصايح في التخصص او مساعده
ولك جزي الشكر . 
اخوك/ خالد الكاف .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الزعيم زعيم حياك الله يا أخي والله يوفقك. أتمنى أن تكون قد استفدت من الأخ bazliahmad الله يجزيه كل خير.

أخي bazliahmad الرابط لم يفتح معي ..... لكن أتمنى تواصلك معنا وافادة الأخوة الطلاب السعوديين فهناك الكثير منهم يسأل عن التخصصات ومجالاتها
واذا كان بالامكان ارفاق المرفق الذي أعددته فسيكون عملا مباركا ان شاء الله

كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وعيد أضحى مبارك ​


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوك مهندس قديم المهم اذا تبي نصيحتي ادخل manufacturing engineering اعتقد اننا بحاجة الى آلآف المهندسين الصناعيين من هذه التخصص واذا وفقك الله وفتحت مصنع سيخدم الأمة بشكل كبير الله يوفقك.


----------



## Shibani (3 يناير 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدا أخي bazliahmad الله يحفظك ويزيدك علم والله الحقيقة انا اريد ملف الاكسيل الذي تكلمت فيه عن الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعات الامريكية و حاولت اراسلك علي الخاص ولكن هذه الميزة(المراسلة علي الخاص) غير متاحة لي بعد اذ ان عدد مشاركاتي في المنتدي لم يتجاوز 12 مشاركة بعد.

اكرر شكري علي أثراك المنتدي بهكذا مشاركات والي لقاء قريب


----------



## bazliahmad (3 يناير 2007)

قال النبي صلى الله علية وسلم : " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخية ما يحب لنفسة "

عليه وجب علينا كأخوة أن نتساعد كلا حسب استطاعته , فلكم كل الشكر على إطرائكم وأسأل الله ان يتقبل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم وان يوفقنا واياكم الى مايحب ويرضا ...
اخي Shibani اعاني من نفس مشكلتك في ارسال الرسائل الخاصة علية ارجوا مراسلتي على *****ي الخاص بنفس اسمي المستعار هنا على بريد ****** ...


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (7 يناير 2007)

الأخ الزعيم :
اعتقد ان أفضل شيئ ممكن اختياره هوالشيء الذي تميل اليه وترغبه لكن ان طبت النصيحه فمن وجهة نظري Industrial Engineering وأن تكمل بعدها ماجستير اداره وان كنت تريد الأفضل من ذلك اطلب من الله العون وأتمنى ان يرشدك الله إلى الخير .


----------



## Shibani (9 يناير 2007)

أخي bazliahmad

بارك الله فيك علي أهتمامك و حرصك و حب الخير والله ان دل هذا علي شي فأنه يدل علي نبلك و حسن سريرتك.

أخي الفاضل,,, كما تري فقد حدف الاخ المشرف بريدك الذي أدرجته في مشاركتك السابقة وما زالت مشكلة أرسال الرسائل الخاصة قائمة . لا أعرف ما المشكلة بالزبط,,,:81: أرجو من المشرف التدخل فكل مرة يزيد عدد المشاركات الذي يخول الشخص من استخدام الرسائل الخاصة.

دمت أخي ودام عطائك


----------



## رورو محمود (10 يناير 2007)

choose industrial engineering in general becouse it include manufacturing and management engineer.
good luck


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (10 يناير 2007)

إذا كانت لك رغبية في الهندسة الصناعية فأنصحك بالدراستها بأمريكا على الاقل يعترفون بشهادتك مو مثلنا درسنها بالسعودية وما قبلتنا ولا شركة


----------



## بن مرعي (20 يونيو 2007)

*ماهو افضل تخصص ماجستير للمهندس الصناعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله بعد سنه من الان سوف اتخرج من الهندسة الصناعيه وحبيت اعرف افضل تخصص يمكن للمهندس الصناعي ان يحضر الماجستير وحاجة سوق العمل لهذا التخصص . 

انا من خلال بحثي وسؤالي لبعض الاساتذه وجدت هذا التخصص 
Engineering Management MBA
و وجدت هذا التخصص
MBA Industrial Management
هل هناك فرق بينهم و ما رايكم بهذا التخصص وهل هناك افضل من هذا التخصص ؟ ؟


----------



## م/علي حسن (25 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا أخي بن مرعي أنا مهندس صناعي أعمل في شركة skm للتبريد والتكييف بالامارات العربية المتحده وأنصحك بأن تكمل دراساتك العليا في المبيعات MBA sales وستجد عمل جيد انشاء الله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بن مرعي (27 يونيو 2007)

م/علي حسن قال:


> مرحبا أخي بن مرعي أنا مهندس صناعي أعمل في شركة skm للتبريد والتكييف بالامارات العربية المتحده وأنصحك بأن تكمل دراساتك العليا في المبيعات MBA sales وستجد عمل جيد انشاء الله وربنا يوفقك



الاخ علي حسن اريد ان اعرف هل تخصص ال MBA شامل ام انه يشمل تحت عدة تخصصات ؟ اقصد هل يجب ان اتخصص في المبيعات او الموارد البشريه او اي تخصص يندرج تحت ال MBA ? 

السؤال الثاني بماذا تنصحون بالنسبة للجامعة التي تعطي هذه الشهاده وماهي افضل الجامعات البريطانيه او الامريكيه التي تعطي هذه الشهاده ؟


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (27 يونيو 2007)

Salaam Bash-muhandis 
i advise you to go to Quality 
this is very intersting and growing feild


----------



## بن مرعي (27 يونيو 2007)

مهندس/عثمان قال:


> Salaam Bash-muhandis
> i advise you to go to Quality
> this is very intersting and growing feild



سأضع نصيحتك في الاعتبار وسوف اقوم بالبحث وسوف اسئل عن هذا التخصص .


----------



## ind-gaza (29 يونيو 2007)

Salam

i think that quality is a great specilization, also production is ...


----------



## Shibani (4 أغسطس 2007)

مرة أخري أخي bazliahmad لو سمحت نريد الملف التي تكلمت عنه و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Engineer 999 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*اختيار التخصص الدقيق*

· _Engineering Management_
· _Manufacturing Systems_
· _Operations Research_
· _Quality & Reliability_
· _Facilities/Energy & Environmental Management_
· _Enterprise Modeling/Supply Chain Systems_

_llمممكن احد الاخوان يساعدني في اختيار التخصص الدقيق في الهندسة الصناعية ... انا من اهل السعوديه وبعد تخرجي ان شاء الله سوف اعود الى المملكه العربيه السعوديه واود منكم اخوتي في الله ان تساعدونني في اختيار التخصص الذي له مستقبله والتخصصات هي في الاعلى علما ان المرحلة ماجستير_


----------



## laka (4 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوا إرشادي على المواد المطلوبة أن يكون الطالب متميز بها لولوج هذا المجال و ماهي المواد التي تدرس في هذا التخصص؟؟ 

أرجوا اسم هذا التخصص الهندسة الصناعية و الهندسة الإدارية بالفرنسية إن كان ممكن؟؟؟

_  وشكرا_


----------



## البنادر (7 أغسطس 2007)

لا زلنا في انتظار الرد من الاخوة على مشاركة الاخ بن مرعي حول افضل الجامعات التي تمنح الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية سواء دولية او عربية وكيفية القبول بها نرجو الرد


----------



## Shibani (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الزعيم زعيم في أي جامعة تدرس أخي؟ و ما هي متطلبات التسجيل لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في الهندسة الصناعية هناك؟ أرجو الافادة أخي و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و الصلاح.


----------

